# license plate (almost a noob question)



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I saw a Miata the other night with 'super white' (although you may say super rice white) license plate lights. I thought that this was the smartest thing. Put really bright, whiter light over the plate so it is more readable. Ok, they don't have to be 'super white' just not that yellow. The bulbs are 194 wedges I believe.
So here's the noob part:
What bulb is good for a brighter white in 194. These aren't turn signalls, or dash lights. Should I go LED for better lighting? But leds are fairly directional, I need this to be an ambient glow around the plate. Almost like stage lights aiming down. Maybe LEDs would be goo then?
I don't want burn out in 2 seconds crap, and I don't want e-bay mailorder specials. I'd like it to be something I can get in pep-boys, discount auto, NAPA, or Canadian Tire, but I would also like it to be by a 'name brand' GE Phillips Sylvania, Motor Master, etc. OK, OK, PIAA and hella too. Money is no object here since we are talking about a pair of 194's. 
I could just get 4 different white 194's and play games with writing my own 194 reiview, but I know that ober 100 of you have tried several 194's for all sorts of applications and I was curious on personal affect, logevity, reliability, and output.
Happy tipping?

Seth


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

First of all, I really don't want to make my license plate lights any brighter than they are right now. The reason why I say this is that cops in calfornia have been a bitch to me this year. I've already got pulled over 3 times for stupid reasons. For me, there is no real point of making the license plate lights brighter, making it easier for me to get pulled or something. Again, this is just my opinion and you don't even have to listen to it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I figured I'd get a respinse along the lines of 'just take out the lights altogether' or 'get the dimmest ones you can find' to add in the stealth sort of incognito pass through traffic. But thank god knock on wood I haven't had that much trouble with cops and I granny drive while I'm away from home, so I'm not too worried.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use Nokya hyperwhites in mine. It's very bright, although the coloration is a bit bluish. So far, I have yest to be harrassed about them.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

My Se-R is red and I put in red 194s from Wal-mart. It eally looks good. I have had them in for 2 yrs. and still work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm surprised red lights haven't been an issue with cops. Red makes it really hard to read and it's just out of place to see a tag lit up in red. I've never even considered those bulbs as a mod, it
must have been really nice on that miata for it to seem like a really necessary mod.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Necessary,
Well, no. A mod? I don't even think it is fancy nough to justify the title. Its just changing to a better bulb. When the trim lights on the car (sidemarkers, dome lamp, platre lights) are bright and clear it gives the car a higher quality. Dim lights signal a bad electrical system.

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so what did you do seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

As a matter of fact I did this, this past weekend.. I went to Driver seat to look at there set of Piaa IONs and I happened to come accross a set of wedge bulbs that sell also. Only problem is that I didn't know what ones I could use so I didn't get them. But the guy there said that there really brite white. So I might go back and get em.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Now,
Nobody laugh. Don't. I'm serious. I went to canadian tire (since there are no local speedshops) and looked in their lighting section. No wedge bulbs other than normal. I went to a few more and sure enough nothing other than stock replacements (although they had sylvania cool blue). I finally found a set of APC (yes I said it) super white 194's for $20. So as an experiment I got them. If they blow out or die I always have my stock ones.
But stop laughing already.

Seth

P.S. As soon as the weather clears up I'll install them, and take before and after pics.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Nah man, I'm not laughing, I wanted to do the exact same thing. Let me know how it turns out. I was thinking of PIAA's for a full gauge cluster and dome lite swap as well. I'm not doing up my car to attract attention but for a sleek yet stylish look. More conservative than anything.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

haha canada and apc in the same sentance ...im ok yeah keep us informed


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hmm..well dont get the eurolite super blue or whatever the hell they are. i wanted blue light shining on my tag bc blue is my trim color theme...i put em in and the things are purple grrrrr


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just remember that I`m getting these bulbs since «i can`t order from the states. There would be an import duty. Otherwise I wouldn`t have this problem.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Import Duty*

Hell man, I am sure that you could ask just about any of us to ship something to you from the states. 

And ship it right to ya.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

*Crash course on buying/shipping from the US to Canada*

First off, the exchange rate is around 1.45x $100 US will cost us $145 Canadian for the same product or car part. It's not enjoyable buying from the US, especially when it's the only place to find a particular part, because of the exchange rate and outrageous shipping but that's all we can do.

*Canada Customs:*

From what I've heard, about every 5th item that enters Canada from the US or other country is opened to verify the item description and to look for illegal substances. I've been hit about three times in the past out of 20+ items paying an extra $75 total. 

- They will charge a $5-$20 handling fee, usually $5 on small items.
- There will be an item tax which is a certain percentage of the item value deeded by the type of item, it's use or material material e.g. clothing will have a different % value than automotive parts.
- Federal tax is applied ( 7% )

** These fees are paid by the buyer which is applied when the item arrived. It is separate from the actual shipping amount. With USPS, not every item will be charge and the buyer will be exempt from paying extra.


*USP/FedEx*

Board duties will be applied on most if not every item purchased or sent from the US.

- ~$15 handling/duty fee will apply
- 7% Federal tax will be charge
- A surcharge(fuel cost) is also added to each item.

** These fees are paid by the buyer which is applied when the item arrived. It is separate from the actual shipping amount. 

If you do ship the bulbs from the US Seth, or anyone in Canada, may or may not have to pay any extra on them if shipped via USPS. It's a gamble; some times you get lucky, other times you don't. With UPS and FedEx, be prepared to pay.


What I said above is the reason why I won't take part in the GB for the HS Header. To pay $80 on duties, since shipping is included, even to Canada, is ludicrous. 

Hope this helps.

- Greg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
You beat me to my customs explanation. That pretty much sums it up, but just to make a point clear, the cheapest way to ship over the border is USPS. The private carriers (UPS is worse than FedEx) charge an exhorbitant amount to get it to your door (both in shipping and then the pay us more now or we don't hand it to you kind). Unless its super important don't do private. I try my best to find things all across the provinces because I'd rather have it shipped from Yukon since its still in Canada and is cheaper.

Also regarding those who say 'ill ship it' if I'm mailordering it then I pay shipping to you, then I pay shipping from you to me and it makes the cost even higher. Only if it is something that you can pick up in a store and they you ship it, private person to private person, is it maybe cheaper (since you give an actual shipping cost, not like $15.00 for a $3.95 shiping charge.
Most of my mods I ship to my house in Miami, and then when I visit, I bring it back in my suitcase. Its real slow that way, but its better.
Finally, I heard that if your part that you are buying is for a 'classic' car or an older car there is no duty due ot the rarity of the part. So if you order a suspension and don't put a year on the box, you may not have a high or as high a duty due to the excemption.


Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dang yo that sucks real bad


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So I did it, not surprisingly, I'm disapointed. (Lets just say I had very little faith in the APC tag on the package)
The factory bulbs are interesting. They are painted a mirror finish halfway down the bulb I guess for better dispersion. So LED must have been the better route to go.
The APC bulbs have a blue tint to the glass. So the color produced is the one that I want just it is dimmer I believe than stock. I am looking for brighter. 
As you can see in the pictures (top OEM, next OEM on left, then no OEM) there is a subtle difference in color. However due to the 'quality' of the new bulbs they seem like the type that will fade in a week back to yellow. I am already getting that vibe from the left one.
So I'll just chaulk this one up to experience.
Here's what I learned
1) Good parts are hard to find in Canada unles they are stock replacemnents (then they are the same just cheaper).
2)LED is the type that I need. I was nervous before, but now I see that that is the way to go. Since the beam pattern wil light up the plate as opposed to the back of the trunk.
I'll see what ebay.ca has for sale (usually nothing of this sort - yep I'm right, only blue bulbs. I want white, guess I'll just order form the US. As long as it costs less than $20 for a pair w/shipping I'm set, it seems that there are 100 available...).










Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So I searched e-bay and found a set form the US for $8 plus $4.50+ shipping. Not sure with canada. Then another set from the US for $12 with $3 canada shipping. So far no god.
Then a set from Hong Kong (??? I know right) for $12 with free shipping worldwide.
So I went with that, Who knows if I"ll ever see it or if its $12 in the toilet.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So my 2 5-LED 194's came in from Hong Kong yesterday, and they work great. The right color and the right brightness. 
Stupid customs. I was afraid I'd get jacked and I didn't. So I bought the APC since they were the only things available in Canada for $20US shipped but they didn't work too well as you see above. So for e-bay instead, for $12 shipped I got two LED's. See for yourself (they were bright enough that the second picture the camera adjusted its shutterspeed so it is actually sharper instead of a slow shutter [dark] and blurry).

(the right is the led, then both on bottom)









Seth


----------

